# Vaccinations



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just had a vaccination consultation done with Sabine at Better Dog Care. She just went to the seminar in California given by Dr. Jean Dodds and Dr. Schultz and picked up some new information. I never fail to learn something from her. As a result we will be eliminating a number of vaccinations in the future. Little did I know that Molly was in a high risk category for adverse reactions to vaccinations because she is white and is a small breed dog. So for awhile we will be drug free except for our bi-annual rabies vac. (by law in Ontario) . Apparently rabies should be good for 7 years. We have a way to go to get these antiquated laws changed.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It depends on the vaccine, Dave! My vet was explaining to us the difference between the rabies vaccines. Apparently there are ones that you can do every year, every two years, or every seven years


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah ,but here we have to do rabies every two years.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, thanks for referring me to Sabine.

I am very wary about giving unnecessary vaccines. See the link below for Dr. Dodds assessment of each vaccine.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good article, and more and more studies are backing up these findings. Thanks


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have heard that too about small breed white dogs being at higher risk to adverse reactions to vaccinations. I didn't know how valid it was. So I now just learned it is fact.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I just had a vaccination consultation done with Sabine at Better Dog Care. She just went to the seminar in California given by Dr. Jean Dodds and Dr. Schultz and picked up some new information. I never fail to learn something from her. As a result we will be eliminating a number of vaccinations in the future. Little did I know that Molly was in a high risk category for adverse reactions to vaccinations because she is white and is a small breed dog. So for awhile we will be drug free except for our bi-annual rabies vac. (by law in Ontario) . Apparently rabies should be good for 7 years. We have a way to go to get these antiquated laws changed.


Dave, did she mention when you should STOP giving vaccinations? Kodi got all his puppy shots, but has not yet received his 1 year booster(s). My understanding is that you do the boosters at one year and THEN work from titers? Is this correct?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Karen, that was not brought up in Molly's case because she is five. However if you look at Jean Dodds chart there, it does seem to recommend it. Another interesting thing Sabine learned at this seminar from Dr. Schultz is that when doing a titer ,just because it is reading "low" that does not mean it is necessary to revaccinate. He says that it is like being pregnant, either you are or you aren't, either your dog is protected or he isn't.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah ,but here we have to do rabies every two years.


They don't give you the option? That's a bummer


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is very interesting and I will read and follow all of it. Having just adopted a little 2 year old who was not neutered by the way, I do not know his history of vaccinations, so this will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Karen, that was not brought up in Molly's case because she is five. However if you look at Jean Dodds chart there, it does seem to recommend it. Another interesting thing Sabine learned at this seminar from Dr. Schultz is that when doing a titer ,just because it is reading "low" that does not mean it is necessary to revaccinate. He says that it is like being pregnant, either you are or you aren't, either your dog is protected or he isn't.


Hmmm, I didn't know that. Interesting, for sure! Thanks, Dave. I, for one, am not vaccinating Ricky due to his toxic reaction to vaccines 2.5 yrs. ago. Sammy, well, I'm just too afraid!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> Dave, did she mention when you should STOP giving vaccinations? Kodi got all his puppy shots, but has not yet received his 1 year booster(s). My understanding is that you do the boosters at one year and THEN work from titers? Is this correct?


Yes, Karen, that is correct. Dr. Dodds recommends boosters at a year, then titers from then on.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Most states in the US require rabies every 3 years, my vet wishes they would at least push it out to every 5 years.

Karen both Riley and Monte had their 1 year booster and we now do titers, Riley has not had a shot in 3 years and Monte 2 years and both their titers came back perfect last month :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> They don't give you the option? That's a bummer


I'd be very surprised if ANY state gives you the option on rabies. The information on how long vaccines last is newer than the legislation, and the purpose of the legislation is to make sure PEOPLE remain safe from rabies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Leslie and Leeann!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think each person needs to decide this on their own first off- you need to take in consideration the area you live in, where your dog is active, etc. I have followed the protocol for Belle after she had an allergic reaction to lepto that wasn't suppose to be given to her but the vet tech gave her the 3 in one as a puppy. My dogs have only received the 3 year rabies and no other vaccinations after the year booster. Belle is turning 8 and Dora just turned 5 and Dash is only 2 but they are around other dogs all the time. Belle's titers have never came back either but I am not sure if they did if I would revaccinate her. Just my opinion but it seems to work well for my hounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a tough decision, especially if you have one you KNOW has had a bad reaction to vaccines. We vaccinate our cat every year, (every two years for rabies, as required by law) but we know she reacts badly to most vaccines. So the vet spreads her shots out, one at a time, and she is pre-medicated with benadryl and baby aspirin each time. Fortunately, this combination seems to keep negative reactions at bay. 

From what I've learned about running titers on dogs now, though, I think I will be asking whether you can do the same thing with cats. It would be SO much better than worrying about her every year.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not had my "kids" vaccinated in at least three years. I do have them get the rabies shot every three-which like others I wish they would push that to at least 5-7 years. I have done the one for kennel cough but am thinking about not even doing that one. No Lepo is noted on the front of their chart in red letters.

I do titers only. With Frannie's health problems I don't want any thing done that would or could harm her.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

